# Altisource



## Npsi (Jul 14, 2016)

Do anybody in this forum works for Altisource?


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Npsi said:


> Do anybody in this forum works for Altisource?


nope never heard of them


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

I heard 2 things:

Now this is only a rumor BUT I heard Altisource signed a big deal with Nintendos Pokeman Go so people go into these foreclosed homes to look for their Pokeman thingy, you get lockbox codes and your camera must be on..... Free Pokeman thingy and a free inspection. 

Not a rumor: I was in meetings last week for a national home inspection company/franchise and they DID sign a deal that pays $320.00 per inspection with Altisource.


----------



## MKM Landscaping (Sep 27, 2012)

I do Altisource from a regional, I do not much as the initial pricing is tough... However I only perform this work as Altisource approves a ton of bids and we do not have to use a CE program. They will approve 9 out 10 bids up in this area. I have roughly 10 properties so not much volume.


----------



## Npsi (Jul 14, 2016)

How is the prices I got approved to do handyman services I'm just going through the proccess it's very slow


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

They sell their crap as is here likely because their is no such thing as a code violation. I have RARELY seen a bid approval. Had one a year or so ago where the initial vendor cleaned out the house only on a 5 acre property. The detached garage had 30 cubic yards of debris and an upright freezer with half a deer carcass in it. Property sold as is and the buyers did the trash out........


----------



## Npsi (Jul 14, 2016)

Oh wow I'm in Missouri


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Those Missourians would have paid extra for that deer carcass


----------



## Npsi (Jul 14, 2016)

Lmao yeah the ones way way way up the highway


----------



## USConsulting (Oct 31, 2013)

STARBABY said:


> nope never heard of them


Hey Starbaby, are you kidding that you never heard of them??


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

USConsulting said:


> Hey Starbaby, are you kidding that you never heard of them??


yea I have heard of them. just being a smart a**!:wink:


----------



## TechTurtle2 (Apr 16, 2019)

MKM Landscaping said:


> I do Altisource from a regional, I do not much as the initial pricing is tough... However I only perform this work as Altisource approves a ton of bids and we do not have to use a CE program. They will approve 9 out 10 bids up in this area. I have roughly 10 properties so not much volume.


Good evening, 

I am looking at getting a new computer to do my Altisource work on due to the Microsoft Silverlight having to be run through Internet Explorer (unless someone has found a different way?) Have you found anything that works well?


----------

